# viewpermit software



## bgingras (Nov 22, 2010)

I recently had my first interview with a local municipality and the discussion turned to permitting software. They have been using viewpermit but only to issue permits, and not to track and finalize them or do any reporting. There is a whole new management team now and we discussed how to better utilize the software since there is even some question as to the status of every permit ever issued from them. I tried to find manuals online but could not,  they do not have any that they could find, and are doing the learn as we go method now. I was asked how I could help to the department in various areas and this is one area I could definitely help with given my strong IT background. The question is, is there anyone on here using this software that could give me some info on it?

On the upside, I got a call 12 hours later to come back for a second/final interview. I'd like to go into that one prepared with more answers and show a proactive approach.

Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the software, but good luck on the second interview, hope you nail it.


----------



## Mule (Nov 22, 2010)

You've probably seen this but just in case.

Viewpoint

Hope you land the job!

Here's a link with phone #'s

Link with Phone #'s


----------



## bgingras (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep, seen all of this but have yet to find anyone using it. Thanks for the good luck wishes, I believe I'm on the final 2 list now with interview on Wed morning.


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 22, 2010)

Depending on the size of the ahj, the permit module, the contractor information module, and the parcel information module may be the only modules worth using.

Our permitting software includes modules for inspections, scheduling, and code enforcement, but all the extra data entry is not worth the effort.

(not a viewpermit user).

Good luck with the interview!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 22, 2010)

Our program was custom made by a software company. It integrates permitting with inspections and inspection history. It is really nice to be able to access that information in the field. We have all of the inspection history and inspector notes, gas information, job description and lots of other goodies right there. I know nothing about viewpermit. Sorry and good luck on wednesday.


----------



## steveray (Nov 23, 2010)

Brian,

Give me a call at 413-537-6916 I was using it in my last town, I believe Lance Trevallion? is using it in Wilbraham MA, CT has just done a regional push with 9 towns going in together on it... very user friendly and adaptable.. compared to things like MUNIS, they are still working the bugs out though...the less complicated your town is the better the results..


----------



## Darren Emery (Nov 23, 2010)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Our program was custom made by a software company. It integrates permitting with inspections and inspection history. It is really nice to be able to access that information in the field. We have all of the inspection history and inspector notes, gas information, job description and lots of other goodies right there. I know nothing about viewpermit. Sorry and good luck on wednesday.


Daddy-O,  I was curious, what devices do you use to access this info in the field?  We have experimented with laptops in the vehicle, but that didn't take off for a number of reasons.


----------



## steveray (Nov 23, 2010)

Or...go right to the source, ask for Nasser Hajo or Marc Labbe,(at Viewpoint) they are both very helpful, Nasser is a principle or at least the main go to guy, and Marc is an assistant of his. The biggest caution I can give is to make sure you know EXACTLY what you are getting, and EXACTLY what it costs. I kinda got on board late in the project and alot of things that the "end user"(us) wanted or needed may end up as extras....$$..because they weren't in the spec at the beginning.  I think it has great potential, and they improve it constantly, but it is alot of work to implement and troubleshoot depending on what your support staff is like!


----------

